# Meet Stumpy! The Deformed Comet Goldfish



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

Meet Stumpy!









Cell phone quality picture folks, sorry about that!

Poor Stumpy arrived in our Petsmart shipment looking like he had never had a tail! Perhaps it had been torn off at an early time in his life and simply healed over, never to return. At any rate, he swims fine, just a little more wiggly than usual.

He's currently in my 5.5 heavily planted tank, happily eating some decaying plant matter I had in there and being fed goldfish food in the meantime. In a short while I'll release him to my apartment's pond, which is stocked with other goldfish and koi. Want him to grow a little to reduce the odds of him being eaten, plus my plants love the poop fert! I realize that 5 gallons is not large enough for a comet, so please spare me the lecture.  This is only very temporary!


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Awww!!! He's so precious.


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

I love taking in animals that others wont. I once had a one eyed cat, a gimpy fish with a small fin like Nemo, and way to many others. He is a cutie!!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

He's really lucky that you rescued him! I'm not going to lecture you since you are already aware, but I would be doing a ton of water changes to keep him healthy and to get him to grow!


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

he's soooo cute!!!!!!!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Awwwwww!! Stumpy got lucky when you took him into your care :yourock:


----------

